# My poodle passed away



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

My beautiful cream standard poodle passed away last Wednesday. She had Hemangiosarcoma. (spleen cancer) She collapsed on Friday May 29 and I rushed her to the vet. She was put on fluids and had her blood taken and had xrays. The xrays showed a mass on her spleen. She was enemic and could not walk. She got better by the end of the day and I took her home for the weekend and was told her spleen could burst. I was not suppose to let her move too much.
I took her back to the vets on Monday and they did an ultrsound and told me the spleen had to come out. She had her surgerty and had over 30 staples. I picked her up on Tuesday. I had to wait for the biopsy results to see if it was cancer or not. That Friday I was told the bad news. 
The vet told me that her was sure he got it all out but maybe some cells got away. She got her staples out on June 15th and all looked good. The vet said that I would start to notice any problems with her between 3 and 6 months.
Well he was wrong. On June 24th she collasped again and was very pail. 
I rushed her to the vet again and she was bleeding internally. Her stomach was full of blood. 
There was nothing that we could do. He said if I put her on fluids, she might get better for a day or two but then the bleeding would kill her and she would die a slow death.
I decide to put her to sleep in my arms. I have never cried so much. I still can't stop crying.
When I think back before her first collapse I remember her not eating very well and her belly looked rounded than usually. She also drank alot of water and urinated more often and did not want to play with my other poodle. 
I had her at the vets in March for her annual check up and blood work and Vaccines. . I told the vet all these symptoms and he said that I should not worry about it.
Her blood came back fine at the time. I could tell something was not right.
He said she is getting older, she just turned 9. That is not old I thought.I never had her vaccinated for many years and I just decide to get them this year. I think the vaccines might of caused this. I have been researching this and a few dogs got the cancer a few months after the vaccines. 
I should of requested an xray at that time but I trusted the vet.
So if your dogs shows any of these symptoms , please get an xray or ultasound of your dog. If I would of got an xray a few months ago maybe she would still be with me. 
I have a 14 year old standard that I thought would go first, it is such a shock to me that she went so fast. I can not believe it and I feel guilty and mad and sad. I also have a 15 month old standard, he does not have any one to play with now. 
I believe he looks for her. I cry whenever I feed my other dogs and tuck them in at night and go for walks, because she is not there. When I give them cookies I reach for three cookies instead of two. Everything I do with my two dogs I think of her and I think she will come back from the vet. It is so hard to lose a dog. 
Thanks for reading this and I hope this does not happen to anyone elses poodles.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

My condolences. What a sad turn of events. I'm so sorry she is gone. It's particularly difficult when you sit and think about all of the "what if's..." Just know that none of us are guaranteed any number of days/years. I know that doesn't help with your sense of loss, but sometimes, it is just meant to be that way. 

You did what you felt was right. We should be able to trust the professionals we rely on. Thank you for sharing your story, and may we be better informed if faced with a similar situation.

She was very beautiful. May the love you shared illuminate your heart with the best of memories. I think she will watch over you until the day you meet again. :angel:


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, poodlelover. I, too, have had to make that decision for several dogs and cats and wondered if I'd done everything right. I think you need to remember that you did your best for her. Like people, some of our pets don't live as long as we expect. But she was lucky to have found someone who loved her so much and you were lucky to have had her to love for as long as she had. It will get easier with time, but take however long you need to grieve your loss.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had to make the same tough decision for my dogs and cats and it never gets easier, but there was no other way.  It's ok to let yourself grieve, all part of the healing process.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww poodlelover, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It is never easy to say goodbye and oftentimes we aren't as prepared as we thought we'd be. Especialy when it's suddenly. Jazz and Saleen, and the WonderPuppy send (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about you loosing your girl. It is an awful thing, especially when it is unexpected. I hope that you will soon be able to remember her with a softness in your heart that she put there and a smile at what you two shared and not feel devastated. *hugs* sent your way!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can totally understand how your feeling and your questioning everything.
I went through an unexpected early departure of my Miniature just little while ago.
It's hard to do anything with your dogs when one is missing, feeding and walking and cookies become a constant reminder of who is not there.

There is a lot of comfort in reading here, knowing others have had similar experiences, and knowing there are poodle lovers out there who empathize.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will take one day at a time. She was in my dreams last night. It was very realistic. Thanks again for listening.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I am very sorry this happened to you.
I am no stranger to this cancer.
My beloved standard poodle Gabby's life was claimed by hemangiosarcoma last July.
It is the most vicious form of cancer a dog can get.
By the time you find out about the tumour(usually the spleen) it is too late.
Please,feel free to message me if you'd like to talk about it some more.
Again...so sorry.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My sincerest condolences on such a sudden loss. I know how you are feeling as I had a puppy who had an accident a few months back and I had to make the same decision after agonizing hours waiting for options. We just ran out of options. 

Let yourself grieve fully and then, when you start to feel better, remember all of the wonderful times you had together over all of those years and all of the love you shared. You will eventually be at peace with it and she is at peace now.

Hugs to you. (())
_


----------



## pmdavis (May 6, 2009)

Poodlelover,

I am so sorry to hear about the tragic loss of your poodle. I too had to say "goodbye" to my standard poodle in the last couple of months. The pain is so deep and hurts to much. I too cried and cried. I can really empathize with you. My spoo was only 2 years old, and I also had to make huge emotional and financial decisions to try to save her. Once you are both financially and emotionally invested, it is hard to make that final decision. 

Take care and love on your spoos that are in your home and they will help to heal this void in your life. 

p


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss, Hugs to you...


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

PoodleLover... this breaks my heart. I am SOOOO SORRY!!!! :flowers: :crying:
It put my tummy in knots just reading about your ordeal. As I'm sure everyone tells you- it's best that she be put to rest peacefully and with her mama by her side.. than suffer. Poor baby. Please take care of yourself. :hug:

A note to all of us - always trust your gut instinct... and your maternal/paternal instinct. We have a sixth sense for a reason. Persist and seek a second opinion if that nagging in your head just won't go away. This goes for pets, kids, and ourselves!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the kinds words everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - its so hard to lose a pet like that - I had a similar experience with my first dog as an adult and cried like a baby. didn't want another dog for years - thought I never would. Now I love my two babies and pray they stay healthy. So sorry.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. They're like our kids. I've read in many places that those vaccines might do more harm then good. I am seriously considering not having mine done. My last one got diabete and was blind. I've always wondered if the shots did that.

Big hugs to you


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks again. I am not going to give vaccines to my 16 month old or my 14 year old girl anymore. The only problem I have with not given them vaccines it that they can not go boarding anywhere. My vet won't take them unless they are vaccinated and have flea control and I don't use that either. 
I will go on day trips only when I have my vacation in August.


----------



## Tina Atwood (Jul 7, 2009)

*poodle passing away*

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of you beloved dog. It is like loosing a family member. I know some Hospice orginations offer a pet grief class every few months. If you need more emotional help this will help


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks again. I miss her so much.


----------



## doubletrouble (Jul 10, 2009)

*Poodle hugs from our crew as well as doberhugs*

I wish i could help take that hurt away...Ive been there and it just plain hurts


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers are with you!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Poodlelover. Hemangiosarcoma is such a nasty, nasty cancer. Thanks for your comment about Sam, you obviously know what a horrible disease this is.  Our dogs are so good at hiding any illness or pain that often by the time we notice anything it is too late. And you're right, 9 is far too young to lose your Spoo.

After our 14 year old PWD died of cancer quite suddenly a few years ago (he collapsed in the morning and died in the afternoon), my mom did a full physical on our 10 year old girl. She passed with flying colours. A couple of months later they discovered a huge cancerous tumour, she had surgery and lived for about 6 months more. So we lost both our guys within a short time of each other, which was very difficult. We thought by spacing them out 4 years we'd also space out our loss of them, but of course often we can't choose what happens.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

so sorry for your loss... this is the one thing about getting a new puppy that terrifies me... so so sad for you. reading your story made my tummy hurt for your pain :sad: thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. I miss my Seabreeze so bad. I still call her to come for a walk with us. Then my heart sinks when I realize she is not coming.


----------

